# weight/fat issue...cry for help?



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Current status is something within the lines of cant stand what i see in the mirror, unhappy and feeling crap about how i look, on the edge to a little depression almost..and very tired hearing about how much weight ive gained from family and friends when i see them the odd times a year.. Obviously im overweight at the current weight of aprox 97kg nicely put on my 25yo and 180cm tall body.. not quite sure about the body fat %, but close to 25 or more maybe? To top the whole thing up, 3/3 doctors i've visited tells me i got gyno as wall (yay! go me!). Something that deffo doesnt help the selfimage, and im close to give it all up tbh..Cant even sit topless in the garden, cus i hate what i see and feel absolutely crap about it. So deffo no beaches this summer.. I once used to be very active in sports and was rather scarliy thin at times. Good thing (i guess) is that ive been told to lose 2st and apparantly i will look very differently.

Things needs to change..Its either that or rot in front of a computer game.. Think i chose a change!

Most importantly i need to lose about 15kg, but would like to make it 20kg so that im down to 75kg or so.

But in all honestly i dont know where to start.. Trying to wrap my head around diets, what to eat and what not, but seem to fail at it.. And dont know how to count cals and all that really.

And what about all these pills out there that says theyre burning fat etc etc? Any good? Heard about Ephidrine as well, but thats about it..'heard about it'. And keto? Does it really work at this weight and size, or?

Exercise atm is doing a morning run before breakfast 3-4 times a week.. Because of crap shape its not lasting long atm, and high pollen count makes breathing living hell at times, but mapped the round to be 2,6miles. Im planning on joining the local football team as well as i find running around is incredibly boring and feel like im not getting enough 'burn'..

Any ideas of what i could try, to maximise burn etc? Would it be wise to like join classes that does cardio and stuff? or maybe zumba, or some kinda boxing or something? Like i said im completely blank atm on where to start and what to do now..

I've also moved to a completely new place, so dont know anyone around here, so im pretty much in this all alone, without anyone to tag along or help motivate me..

Would be really nice if anyone could point me in the right direction, give some hints and tips, and maybe have some solutions.

It would be nice if the pictures from my sons christening in november would have me in it with a genuine smile and not looking chubby anymore. That would be real nice..


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

hi mate, we're all here to help and will give as much advice as you need.

no 1 is diet - we need to work out your maintenance cals and take away 300-500 cals every other week until you see substantial fat loss.

eating 1.5g protein per lb of bodyweight (this will be your main source of cals) and the rest of the calories would be made up from 25% carbs 25% fats

another option is a keto diet where you would only have protein and fats for food (no carbs) putting your body into ketosis meaning using fats as your primary energy source (this may also ease your gyno somewhat as you'd be avoiding insulin spikes which are know to aggravate it)

which ever option you prefer let us know and we'll help you construct a diet around it and a good training split


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

tbh i think a keto would be more suited to your situation (dead easy to follow) you'll see faster weight loss from it and you'll have a constant flow of energy from fats (slower steadier than carbs)

as for ephedrine etc they raise metabolism (stimulants) but they would be more effective once you're benefiting from your diet and training


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

cheers mate! I know it all above sounds a little 'suicidal' almost, but its just very crap atm, and fiance's pregnancy and unemployment doesnt make any less stress.

Im open for anything tbh, either its a strict diet plan, or if its keto. The quickest would be the best ofc, but thats everyones dream answer i guess.

Keto do sounds kinda tempting, due to the mentioned possibility of ease the gyno, and for some reason it sounds kinda cheaper? Problem is that i live in a household atm, where im not the one doing the food shopping or making atm, so i think i might need to change that as well.. And money is tight as well due to unemployment. Crap situation eh?

Have no idea how to work out my maintenance cals as mentioned above? The rest kinda looks like a big mathematics question atm, as im not sure whats got lots of proteins, carbs or fats. This is all things i need to figure out as well i guess


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

this is an example keto plan from dave palumbo (former bodybuilder expert at nutrition)

For a 200lb man:

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats);

add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can even use liquid egg whites)

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar)

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts)

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites

obviously you can make a few changes like normal eggs instead of omega 3 eggs.

but as you can see really easy to follow. you can afford to leave ou the protein shake imo and work off the rest.

this is a very good guideline to start with.

here are some other key points -

Remember, it takes 3-4 days to get into a strong ketosis where your brain is using ketone bodies (fats), instead of carbs, for energy. Be patient.

The best fat sources come from the essential fatty acids - Omega-6 and Omega-3's. Most of us get plenty of Omega-6s from cooking oils, ect... however the Omega-3's are harder to get. I recommend WHOLE OMEGA-3 EGGS, Fatty FISH like SALMON and SWORDFISH and TUNA and MACKEREL, ALMONDS and WALNUTS have some OMEGA-3's (as well as OMEGA-6s). Another great fat source is MONOUNSATURATES such as EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL and MACADAMIA NUT OIL.....they aren't essential but they are great for the metabolism (great source of energy) and they are extremely good for your heart.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks again mate.

Looks like something i would be able to pull off hopefully very very soon.! A very nice and detailed post. Most appreciated.

Now to the stupid questions again.. How long would i be able to do this for? Is there any limits, or is it just to go head on? Do you know how much weight/fat one would be able to lose from a set up like this? And last, any ideas on exercises to do as well to help the weight loss and also get back in shape? Im aiming to be back in the gym again in 2-3 weeks time as well.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

id say at the moment you will need 2 be eating no more than 2400kcal a day and a keto diet is what i would use if i was you and when i come to the end of my bulk in 2-3munths time this is what i will be using


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

the 2400kcal i got from using an bb calorie coounter app if your weight loss slows down drop 200-300kcal of every time you start to lose less weight


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> Thanks again mate.
> 
> Looks like something i would be able to pull off hopefully very very soon.! A very nice and detailed post. Most appreciated.
> 
> Now to the stupid questions again.. How long would i be able to do this for? Is there any limits, or is it just to go head on? Do you know how much weight/fat one would be able to lose from a set up like this? And last, any ideas on exercises to do as well to help the weight loss and also get back in shape? Im aiming to be back in the gym again in 2-3 weeks time as well.


you can use this diet for as long as you want - the body doesnt need carbs to survive but you may want to supplement some fibre for digestion etc

a friend of mine training naturally no fat burners followed this exact diet (added more cals as he got leaner) went from a fat 110kg to a very lean 100kg and gained muscle from this too.

as for exercises - start off with 4-5 cardio sessions done at moderate intensity (120-130bpm) for 20 mins and increase each week by 10 mins.

weight training 4-5 times also heavy and hard and train to muscular failure meaning not being able to complete another rep.

mon - chest/biceps - cardio after workout

tues - legs

wed - off - cardio

thur - back

fri - shoulders/triceps - cardio

sat - off - cardio

sun - repeat

as for sets and reps

2 or 3 warm up sets light weight getting progressively heavier

1 heavy warm up set - 3 or 4 reps short of failure

1 heavy set - 4-6 reps to failure

3 work sets - 8-10 reps to failure

1 burn set - 12-15 reps to failure

3 exercises per body part

4 for big bodyparts like legs and back

for smaller bodyparts like biceps and triceps you dont need to do the heavy set unless you feel ready


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

for exercises

chest - incline bench, decline bench, pec deck or dumbbell flyes

biceps - bicep curls, concentration curls, preacher curls

legs - quads - squats, leg extensions, leg press, lunges, hack squats

- hamstrings - hamstring curls, leg curls

- calves - calf raises standing and seated

back - pull ups weighted, barbell rows, lat pull downs, single arm dumbbell rows

shoulders - shoulder press, lateral raises, upright rows

triceps - tricep pushdowns, close grip bench, dips


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like you've got the right attitude and focus, which is a very good start.

Keep at the running, and try doing a few rounds on a punch bag. And why not hit the free weights, once you start lifting and start feeling stronger, you'll fall inlove with training.

Apart from that, cut out all crap food and start to generally eat healthy. It'll all come together and you'll feel amazing!


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Dude i totally feel your postion im in the same situation. i weigh 113 KG and im 6ft2 seem to have put on like 50 pounds in last year getting married having a kid etc and people making comments saying you have put on so much weight etc just doesn't help at all, i got very depressed to the point of complete ending my social life , but then one day i just thought **** it im gonna go join gym and whip myself into shape for me and only me. i think a big block in life is wondering what other peoples viewpoint are on ourselves , but when i started training for me i couldn't be happier i have only been going for about 4 weeks havent lost much weight but seem to getting more muscle and definition and that only motivates me to work harder . also joining this forum has given me a nice boost, so many nice guys on here happy to give u some advice and also a needed kick up a the ass when need be . so all i can say is keep up what your doing and when u think its getting to hard just go that little bit harder


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> you can use this diet for as long as you want - the body doesnt need carbs to survive but you may want to supplement some fibre for digestion etc
> 
> a friend of mine training naturally no fat burners followed this exact diet (added more cals as he got leaner) went from a fat 110kg to a very lean 100kg and gained muscle from this too.
> 
> ...


So thats good news. So in theory one could go on with this for quite some time. What about when 'going off' keto? Would there be a risk for a 'reversal'? Like that the weight would get right back on?

Did lose about 10kg last summer in a period of one and a half month..not planned tbh..but it came back almost as quick as it went off..

The weekly setup you've put in looks very much alike one i followed earlier this year.. so guess i might have been somewhat on the right track concidering my work out.

Biggest difference is that i did the warm ups, then went on to like 8-12 reps light sets, 8-10 medium sets and last 6-8 heavy set. So kinda the opposite of what you wrote, so guess thats no good?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ricky23's got it nailed to the wall in here! :thumbup1:

Stay motivated mate, and get involved more on this site, it has a great bunch of people and keeps us all motivated, it's not easy when you first start out as the weight loss is barely noticeable, but give it 10 weeks and then you'll start seeing a massive difference, keep at it! :beer:


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> for exercises
> 
> chest - incline bench, decline bench, pec deck or dumbbell flyes
> 
> ...


was just thinking i could post my old work out setup here, for you to have a look at, for comparison.

Monday(chest/triceps)

*Incline bench

*flat bench

*Dumbbell flies

*Skull crushers

*overhead triceps extension

Tuesday (shoulders)

*overhead press

*front raises

*lat raises

*shrugs

*bar upright row

Thursday (back/biceps)

*Wide grip pullups

*low row

*lat pull down

*alt dumbbell curl

*hammercurl

Friday (legs)

*squats

*leg press

*leg extensions

*calf raises

dont know really how good this setup is tbh


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

As long as you train to failure on every set, you'll find your feet soon enough, and find what works for you, then you can really start playing the game and achieve an excellent physique. Good luck bro x


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> Sounds like you've got the right attitude and focus, which is a very good start.
> 
> Keep at the running, and try doing a few rounds on a punch bag. And why not hit the free weights, once you start lifting and start feeling stronger, you'll fall inlove with training.
> 
> Apart from that, cut out all crap food and start to generally eat healthy. It'll all come together and you'll feel amazing!


Cheers mate! Sometimes i wish i had a punch bag in the garage..would help with frustrations! heh..

Yeh i miss going to the gym. Feels good when finally gets into it and gets on the weights. But just feel to crap atm for the gym =/

Cheers anyways mate


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Dapps said:


> Dude i totally feel your postion im in the same situation. i weigh 113 KG and im 6ft2 seem to have put on like 50 pounds in last year getting married having a kid etc and people making comments saying you have put on so much weight etc just doesn't help at all, i got very depressed to the point of complete ending my social life , but then one day i just thought **** it im gonna go join gym and whip myself into shape for me and only me. i think a big block in life is wondering what other peoples viewpoint are on ourselves , but when i started training for me i couldn't be happier i have only been going for about 4 weeks havent lost much weight but seem to getting more muscle and definition and that only motivates me to work harder . also joining this forum has given me a nice boost, so many nice guys on here happy to give u some advice and also a needed kick up a the ass when need be . so all i can say is keep up what your doing and when u think its getting to hard just go that little bit harder


Exactly mate! Feels like it all came over night didnt it..im pretty sure it didnt tho, but yeh it gets depressing in the end. Specially when friends and family finds it very funny to point it out all the time.. But as you say, im doing this for me, and me only. And would also be nice one day that maybe my son would look up to me and think im great and not some kinda fat guy sitting and playing WoW (sorry gamers!).

Its kinda comforting knowing im not the only one in the world experiencing this, tho it feels like it at times. And hopefully these forums will help me back on track and later get me to a point where i can be the one looking fit, and feeling great about myself.

Thanks for the post mate!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> As long as you train to failure on every set, you'll find your feet soon enough, and find what works for you, then you can really start playing the game and achieve an excellent physique. Good luck bro x


Thanks for the inputs here mate! Nice to see so many care to drop by with a comment or two! Hopefully, with the help from ppl in here, and moral support from my better half, the motivation will build up again. Just hope that the slow process of losing weight wont kill the motivation! I too want to look like John Cena one day! (maybe a lil bit drastic and unrealistic lol!)

Again, thanks mate!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This is an addictive trade made, once you get the bug it's impossible to lose it.

I just wished I'd realised sooner just how easy it is to pack some decent muscle on and shred down to a decent level of body fat, rather than sit on a couch feeling like sh1t and worrying about what others think, instead of applying myself to a routine/lifestyle that's not even that hard to follow tbh, then being fit, confident and sure of myself, which can be achieved in a very short space of time in the grand scheme of things. I've lost about 40lbs in 3 months just by implementing my knowledge into practice. Likewise when I bulk after the summer, I'll probably go up a couple of stone. then repeat the process all over again.

Good luck achieving your goals mate!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> This is an additive trade made, once you get the bug it's impossible to lose it.
> 
> I just wished I'd realised sooner just how easy it is to pack some decent muscle on and shred down to a decent level of body fat, rather than sit on a couch feeling like sh1t and worrying about what others think, instead of applying myself to a routine/lifestlye that's not even that hard to follow tbh, then being fit, confident and sure of myself, which can be achieved in a very short space of time in the grand scheme of things. I've lost about 40lbs in 3 months just by implementing my knowledge into practice. Likewise when I bulk after the summer, I'll probably go up a couple of stone. then repeat the process all over again.
> 
> Good luck achieving your goals mate!


Dont think I've realised how easy it is yet. Last time i was below 75kg was 5 years ago, and i had a six pack back then..damn them youth days.. after that It slowly went up as i sat more in front of a computer, and last year exploded to a 100kg limit...So in theory i've never tried going back down to the prime shape. But i dont want to go back to being skinny and lanky either. Theres no happy middle is there? heh.. 40lbs in 3 months? wow! thats like 20kg in 3 months!! Thats loads tbh. im very impressed! how did u manage to do that? Keto?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You want to body recomp, so hit the weights hard, do some cv, eat what you need to grow - without getting fat, then when you're happy you can go all out cut, or do whatever you want mate, vice-versa.

Yes I've been doing calorie deficit diets, keto, low carb, high protein... CV twice daily - one hour each session. Weights on a 4 day spilt. With a fair few peds thrown in here and there too. :whistling:


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

just the line 'eat what you need to grow', is hard to figure out. The world of food out there is massive and tricky to figure out, and even more tricky to figure out what to eat when. But im starting slowly to build info, and hopefully the right info.  and still have no idea on how to sort the calories out, or low carb/high protein stuff. Hopefully all this will come in time!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

here was my keto diet complete with macros

Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)

Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)

Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)

Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)

Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)

Roughly 2,300 calories spilt

182.9 fat (68%)

191.6 Pro (31%)

8.5 Carbs (1%)

ive just finished keto and results ahve been great, all this food was bought from tesco, you can chop and change were you like but this worked wonders for me and majority of foods were cheap


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> So thats good news. So in theory one could go on with this for quite some time. What about when 'going off' keto? Would there be a risk for a 'reversal'? Like that the weight would get right back on?
> 
> Did lose about 10kg last summer in a period of one and a half month..not planned tbh..but it came back almost as quick as it went off..
> 
> ...


when going from ketosis to a regular diet carbs need to be introduced very slowly, adding a carb meal to your diet then increasing by another the following etc until you notice bloat which maybe the first sign of possible fat gain. your body will be extremely sensitive to carbs after a long keto.

as for the workout you could just as well pyramid down in reps/increase in weights - its which ever you prefer and is most effective for you. me personally i like to have all possible energy to complete the heavy set first but if you're prone to injury then finishing off with a heavy set maybe best (just dont expect to push as much weight as doing the heavy set first!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> was just thinking i could post my old work out setup here, for you to have a look at, for comparison.
> 
> Monday(chest/triceps)
> 
> ...


you can mix and match exercises but the most important thing is to have both compound and isolation movements. basic movements should be a staple of your workout - squats, barbell rows, bench etc

3-4 exercises per body part 6-12 sets (not including warm ups) per body part.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

what do you guys think of my workout

MONSTER MONDAYS - CHEST & BICEPS

AM

60 Mins X Trainer

PM :

10 Mins XTrainer

Flat Smith Machine Press 15,10,10,8,5

Incline Smith Machine Press 10,10,10,10

Chest Press Machine 12,12,10,8,5

Incline Dumbell Fly 15,15,15,8,5

Single Arm Machine Curl 15,12,10,8,5

100 - ABS/ 100 - MEDICINE BALL

30 Mins Xtrainer

TEMPA T TUESDAYS - LEGS

20 Mins X Trainer

Smith Machine Squats 10,10,10,10,5

Leg Extension 15,15,10,10,5

Hamstring Curl 15,15,10,10,5

Leg Press 10,10,10,10,5

Smith Machine Calf Raises 20,20,20,20,5

40 Mins X Trainer

WICKED WEDNESDAYS - BACK

AM

60 Mins X Trainer

PM

10 Mins X Trainer

Lat Pulldown 10,10,10,10,5

Cable Colum Sealed Row 10,10,10

Lawnmowers 12,12,10,8

Assisted Pull Ups 12,10,10,8,5

Close Grip Pulldown 12,10,10,8,5

100 - ABS/ 100 - MEDICINE BALL

30 Mins X Trainer

TERMINATOR THURSDAYS - SHOULDERS & TRICEPS

AM

10 Mins X Trainer

Shoulder Press Machine 15,12,10,8

Dumbell Latest Raise 10,10,10

Dumbell Front Raise 10,10,8

Up Right Row 12,12,12,8

Shruges 10,10,10,8,5

Skull Crushers 10,10,10,10

Push Down Cable Column

30 Mins X Trainer

PM

KickBoxing

FRANK WARREN FRIDAYS

AM

60 Mins X Trainer

PM

10 Mins X Trainer

5 Rowing Sets

SHOULDERS

TRICEPS

BICEPS

100 - ABS/ 100 - MEDICINE BALL

30 Mins X Trainer

SWEET SATURDAYS

60 Mins X Trainer


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some really good advice here, my two penneth worth is this :- Dont overwhelm yourself jumping in the deep end taking on too much, from personal experience all this does is lead to giving up. Its cliched I know but just take each day as it comes, live in that day and that day alone. The past and future can be nice places to visit but you dont want to live there!

You mentioned your fiance is pregnant how far along is she? Picture you kids face in your head everyday, use that to as a possible time line or your first majore goal ie by the time my son or daughter is born I will have lost x amount of lbs. Watch the biggest Loser USA for all its faults and drama's the one thing that it does show is that even the most obesse people can push themselves to the point of failure and shed the weight.

July 4th 2011 I weighed :- 16st 8lbs my BF was 33.2% BMI 33.8% Im 5'9" I carried this weight around my belly. Monday July 25th I weigh 15st 12lbs 31.5% BF 32.9% BMI still got along way to go. It saddens me to recall September 2010 I was weighing 13st 18% BF working out twice a day 5 to 6 days a week. I took part in a fitness test, we were thoroughly warmed up twice then we had to run 1.5m(2.4km) in 12mins 30secs we were given 1min to rest and then had to run 1.5miles again I did it in 11mins 28secs. Then it was a rest followed by another horrible warm up I did 57 pressups in 2mins, 65 situps in 2mins and 4 over hand pull ups, then onto the bleep test where i got to lvl 10.

Almost a year on and look what Ive become lol very sad indeed however I tend not to dwell on it, I just use it to tell myself "look fat boy youve done it before you can do it again" oh and Im 30, will be 31 in two months time Im married and have a 6yr old.

Im a massive chocoholic I can easily miss food and just eat sweets biscuits cakes, Id wake up at 2 or 3 in the morning go downstairs and spoon chocolate spread into my mouth pretty much every night, i was barely awake I was on auto pilot. If I sat and tied my shoe laces my breathing would stop, the other day when I was tieing my show laces I all of a sudden realised bloody hell im breathing through my nose. Its silly things like that, that you use to keep you going.

To loose my weight I went cold turkey I cut out every single piece of chocolate and crap and I dramatically increased my water intake, before I would drink nothing but pepsi max. Exercise I do body weight exercises im luck I have a large fenced garden that I can run up and down, I use a small stepping stool and do 10 min stepping sessions in front of the tv. When I drop the wee on off at her holidat club I go down to the beach and jog...... badly but it will improve. I have stairs in my house so I use them.

Anyway Im sure by now you get the picture, your not alone, this forum is an excellent place for advice and support. Take what you will out of all the replies and forge your new body, if used correctly time is your friend.

All the best.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya guys! I do not know if anyone was 'watching' this thread or not, but I've been away for quite some time now, and wanted to get back to everyone here, and finally establish myself on these forums for good!

Its been about 3 months since last post in this thread now. The following have happened in that period of time.... My fiancee had our baby! Unfortunately hes got colic, and is a two man job, and takes way more time to care for than i ever thought! Poor wee fella. I've signed up with the local gym, altho im not able to go 4 days a week yet, at least im in there doing my thing every now and then. I also play for a local football team, so get to run around for a few hours a week. Alreday feel in better shape, but far from how i was.

Im now a steady 88kg, compared to the 97+ i was in August, which is a start. Still got about 10+ kg to lose. Gyno is still visible, my fiancee says its lots better, but what i see in the mirror is something else..

The most annoying bit by losing this weight, and being off the gym for 5month is that my arms in particular looks sooo much smaller. Dont know where my 16inch arms went  And the worst bit is that i used to do 80+ kg bench (i know its not much) in May, and now in November, i struggle with 60kg....

I still feel that im kinda far off from where i want to be, and still find it difficult to try to cut bodyfat, and build muscle at the same time, as well as a way to hide gyno...

And diet is stilll non existant more or less. Im at the edge of being scared of eat, so that i dont put fat back on..as well as I at the same time know that i HAVE to eat to grow... this is hard...

All input and advices is very welcome still, and all chat is most welcome to keep this thread (me) going! Cheers again guys!!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done bud. Just started reading this thread. I used to train six days a week back in the day but met the wife, moved in together, had kids and got a new job which meant my training came to a halt. I still have a bit shape but have a lot of excess fat around my waist and stomach. It is increasingly difficult finding the time to do any training at the minute but i do try and fit some in wherever i can. I have started eating properly now so hopefully can shed these extra pounds.

I also find it motivating reading other members blogs such as yours on here.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldnt be doing that training split if i was you.

shoulders after chest?

and legs after back?

not for me


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

> Well done bud. Just started reading this thread. I used to train six days a week back in the day but met the wife, moved in together, had kids and got a new job which meant my training came to a halt. I still have a bit shape but have a lot of excess fat around my waist and stomach. It is increasingly difficult finding the time to do any training at the minute but i do try and fit some in wherever i can. I have started eating properly now so hopefully can shed these extra pounds.
> 
> I also find it motivating reading other members blogs such as yours on here.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks alot for reading, and the support mate! Still got a long way to go. As you mention, I think my biggest failure atm is my eating. If you have any tips, please shout out. Dont really know where to start yet...



> I wouldnt be doing that training split if i was you.
> 
> shoulders after chest?
> 
> ...


Im currently not doing it either. Dont find time for a 4 day split right now, so trying to figure out a good programme for 3 days a week. Still a work in progress unfortunately..

If you have any advices, please feel free to shout it out


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

This thread is very helpful, i'm pretty much in the same situation now. Very depressed when looking in the mirror, hate going out because of people mentioning it to me. Clothes that fitted me perfectly at the start of the year now having to buy new clothes which i don't have the money for, especially as im trying to lose weight, don't want t obuy all these clothes then find them too big. I was a a 32" waist at the start of the year, i'm now a 34" waist. May not seem much but i've chucked on a **** load of belly fat. Clearly a beer belly from uni. Drinking pretty much every night. Really regret it now.

Problem is i've been in the gym since September and i've lost nothing.. I haven't gained any added weight which is good but i'm really looking to lose a stone. I'm 11.4stone at the moment. Massive sweet tooth which is killing me. I'm a vegetarian too but i don't think that's a big deal.

Anyone know what i can have as a snack? I normally eat biscuits or chocolates/crisps as snacks, what can i replace that with? Started putting sweetener in my tea because i used to put 3/4 teaspoons or sugar in there... Snacks are clearly my weakness. Porridge for breakfast, a omelette with cottage cheese for lunch and god knows what for dinner. See what's around basically.

Any tips? Find it soo hard to lose weight :sad:

I'm doing cardio only in the gym from now on. I really don't want to put on muscle mass as i think i'm alright in that department, it's literally just the belly.

Find this quite interesting: http://www.fit2fat2fit.com/


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

RED_ said:


> This thread is very helpful, i'm pretty much in the same situation now. Very depressed when looking in the mirror, hate going out because of people mentioning it to me. Clothes that fitted me perfectly at the start of the year now having to buy new clothes which i don't have the money for, especially as im trying to lose weight, don't want t obuy all these clothes then find them too big. I was a a 32" waist at the start of the year, i'm now a 34" waist. May not seem much but i've chucked on a **** load of belly fat. Clearly a beer belly from uni. Drinking pretty much every night. Really regret it now.
> 
> Problem is i've been in the gym since September and i've lost nothing.. I haven't gained any added weight which is good but i'm really looking to lose a stone. I'm 11.4stone at the moment. Massive sweet tooth which is killing me. I'm a vegetarian too but i don't think that's a big deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input mate, and im happy if this thread can help you someway. The situation is a bitch! I've been thru uni myself, with drinking 12 out of 14 nights and **** like that and getting to pay for my actions later. Its fun that very night, but not a year later! If its any help, i was up to a 36" waist, but now theyre hanging losely on me, so down to a happy 34". Still got about a stone or two extra which needs to go, but already went from 16 to 14st. Problem now is that im kinda stuck, or slowly losing 1kg month only.

I know that the proper way is to diet and eat. Ive done my 12kgs the naughty way by not eating, and just burn lots more than you get in your body. Its not to recomend at all..

Im no expert what so ever at all, but for snack, could you have like fruits, nuts and maybe low cal buscuits? Experts pls correct me if im wrong! Fortunately i dont have that sweet tooth, as i usually fancy stuff like meat instead of chocolate. What i did as well, was stop drinking tea and fizzy drinks. Dont know if that was to any help, but atleast im saving my teeth the sugar...hate dentists...

Have you ever tried consider kettle bell classes mate? Heard theyre really good. Havent got around to try them yet. I play football to get some running in, as i cant stand running on a treadmill..

Hope i can be of any help at all.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jus do a three day push pull legs split, or strongmans starting strength 3 dayer split


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just eat a clean diet, do resistance work ie weight training and plenty cv.

Thats the quickest weigh you will burn fat, not by doing just one of them.

fasted cardio in the am is good,

also by not eating and losing weight your most probably losing muscle/water rather than fat as your body will try and store the fat as it thinks its going into a starvation mode. so you will end up skinnyfat

little muscle and still carrying the fat, you will just look smaller and will be losing weight in numbers rather than losing fat in numbers


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone that had an input in this, and ppl on this forum for help later on. Great changes has been made, and it all is going in the right direction now :laugh:

awesome forum, with some awesome ppl around. cheers guys!


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

atlant1s is your profile pic .. your current pic ? if so you have made great strides dude


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Dapps said:


> atlant1s is your profile pic .. your current pic ? if so you have made great strides dude


its from early January mate. And its a bit edited in photoshop with levels and shadows, but as said month and half ago. Chest is bit more defined and shoulder and belly getting more defined  will put a new up soon when new ones taken!

thanks alot mate. appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

jeez that guy in fit2fat amazing


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

that fit2fat2fit **** is really interesting and inspiring


----------



## d914 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me i am new to this!, i am trying to lose weight, ideally would like to try diet protien shakes, as i work shifts and this be easier to use, but which one?????? i have no idea i have a lot to los , i am 39yrs and 5ft.1 and weigh 13.8 stone, just need to shift , i used to be slim and a runner , would like to get back into running and weights again, this diet detremental to my health as i have been unwell due to me being obese


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

OP - like another guy said, don't jump in the deep end, don't over complicate it and spend too long planning it all out/getting ready for it and looking for daily changes to your figure.

Personally, I wasn't so knowledgable about my diet until a few years ago, but if you keep it simple and make changes which are pretty much common sense, you'll get good results.

Just make sure your changes are realistic so you won't get bored, frustrated... and it takes over your life/time. Don't even think of it as a diet, just like training, you just see as something you do without question.

I follow the Paleo diet to an extent and it's a very effective, very healthy, high energy, feel good diet. Basically no processed crap, no sugars, bread, pasta, rice etc... common sense really. Plenty of veg, sweet potatoes, eggs, fruit, meat/fish, nuts etc... basically anything a cave man would eat. I think you'll quickly turn your nose up at takeaways/readymeals etc.

As I said, don't over complicate things, it's tough to keep it up long-term, start by cutting out bread, snack on nuts, don't worry too much about counting calories or eating 6 meals a day, and make sure you enjoy what you're eating!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I lost a shedload of fat, one thing you must remember is it takes time, I was very depressed and like you said in your first post I was sitting in front of the computer playing games and stuffing my face. Heres a few very simple things to do/not do.

Uninstall those computer games, frags = fat. Do something, clean, paint the house, anything but sitting on yer ass.

Your unemployed, wake up, grab your water and walk/run/cycle fasted for 20 mins each morning, I'd kill a nun for the time to do this.

Bit depressed? Make sure every single day you shave, shower and put on deodorant, makes a hell of a difference, never sit around in your sweats, get yourself tidied up, I cant stress this enough, make the effort.

Stop making tea every five minutes and when you do do press ups while the kettles boiling.

Work your gut and sides hard, you will lose a bit of fat, but the big change will be your shape, the muscles tighten and make you change shape even though you maybe have not lost that much fat, makes you see progress that you can get desperate for.

IF you want it bad make yourself a series of home touchdown points such as this :-

Bathroom light pullcord = 5 press ups.

Kitchen tap = 5 squats.

Flush the toilet = touch your toes ten times.

etc etc

Seems your doing good, I hope the depression pass's and doesn't get hold.


----------

